# Last-Minute Biking



## Ganion (31. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

Irgendwie sieht die Karte rund um Nürnberg immer echt tot aus.... dabei gehen doch ne ganze Menge Touren, oder?

Postet doch mal eure Touren in Franken auch im Last-Minute Biking, so sieht man doch auch erstmal, wo man vielleicht mal mitfahren könnte....


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (1. November 2007)

Hi Mike,

Schon erledigt, schau doch mal rein.

Und gute Besserung mit deinem Bein.
Fußball ist doch zu gefährlich!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (1. November 2007)

Ganion schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Irgendwie sieht die Karte rund um Nürnberg immer echt tot aus.... dabei gehen doch ne ganze Menge Touren, oder?
> 
> Postet doch mal eure Touren in Franken auch im Last-Minute Biking, so sieht man doch auch erstmal, wo man vielleicht mal mitfahren könnte....



merkste was? .... keiner will mit dir fahren


----------

